# rookie



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

these guys were telling me all kind of suggestions check out my thread below one of the guys on here has some really nice rods at a really fair price and he may still have them 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1292228358


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks,
will do


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

also what weight rod do I need for general flats fishing for snook, reds and trout?


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

It is hard to go wrong with an 8wt setup.


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

been thinking tonite...scary thing...but I love fishing with my spinning gear, and don't know if I will love fly fishing or not. plus the wife wouldn't be crazy about me spending $500 for a rig. I have seen some combos out there in the $2-300 range. do you think that I could learn on this and catch some decent fish before I decide I am all in?


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I would look for something used in a quality rod and line with a lesser quality reel if you want to stay in the $300 range. New I would look at TFO rods and get an inexpensive reel but don't cheap out on the line they are going to be $60-80 but last a long time and make the outfit.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Rookie

As others I would check on ebay for some good used deals or closeouts. As for rods, the TFOs are petty good rods for the money. Another good choice is Colton. For just a bit more you can step up to St. Croix Ultras (I have a a bunch of these and love them).

For a reel check out Lamson. They make a pretty decent reel for not a ton of money. Bottom line is that you can probably find a decent setup for $400, especially used, and for sure for $500. 

And as others have stated I would go with an 8wt with a saltwater taper weight forward floating line.

Good luck and don't worry about whether you are going to like it or not. Once on the water you will be hooked. ;D


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

Albright just put there 70% sale back on.  (Like an hour ago.)  its a day to day thing with them apparently.  I fish reds with my gpx reel and have no complaints.  The GP and GPX are the same body, just different spools.  You can buy the GP now and upgrade to GPX spools later if you like.

I've got a couple of their rods and they're ok, not stellar.  Definitely worth the price you pay for them though.  There are lots of great values on rods.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah wow 69 bux? pretty darn good deal


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I have an albright gp 8/9 rod and 9/10 reel setup (how you have a rod and reel with the same names, but different size match up is beyond me). The rod is ok- it's done a good job helping me learn the basics, but the reel has been less than impressive. It has picked up dings and nicks very quickly (I'm not hard on my gear), and the drag is just plain sloppy.


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks guys appreciate all the info...was looking into a st croix rod in the 120-150 range and a lamson guru reel at 229 which would put me in budget. what ya think?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

You should be able to pick up a nice used Avid (or maybe even a legend) for that price and for a tad more a new Avid or Imperial.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

TFO NXT combo in 8/9wt ($210) for rod, reel, backing, fly line and carrying case!

It ain't the best rod out there, the reel will handle most stuff you'll catch on an 8wt except for mid to large bones, tarpon over 20/25lbs and other fish that might make longer runs.

You well under your budget and, trust me, if you really fall in love with this sport, and you probably will --- you can always use this outfit as a spare 'cause you're gonna have way more than one rod & reel. $210 and all you gotta add is water, a fly and a fish! 

Bass, snook, reds, spanish, blues, ladyfish, small dolphin, baby tarpon, small jacks will get your hands slimed and you'll either have the addiction or not, it won't take long to find out.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

st croix also has a combo is TFO better?


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Never thrown the St. Croix combo (wife has one of the TFOs and I've played  with them at some casting clinics), but I'd be willing to bet that both would suit your needs at this stage of your game.

Heck, I'm pretty sure the Scientific Anglers still makes and markets some combos that would work for you.  Don't over think this thing, go to some shops and cast some, find a fly club in your area, and have a blast!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## knot_tide_up (Jan 4, 2011)

Go with a TFO 8wt w a Ross CLA #4...my favorite combo for the money. The TFO Pro of Jim Teeny series are great. def spend the money for a good line, makes all the dif in the world. Send me a PM I work at a tackle shop and can find/hook it up with a good deal.


----------

